# WOW! has anyone here ever used Google Earth?



## Holiday

WOW! has anyone here ever used Google Earth?





click here to download Google Earth


----------



## Holiday

Here’s my house


----------



## elmarcorulz

lol, have you only jusrt found aout about that? p.s. shouldnt of posted your house, they're might be some sadistic people here


----------



## Filip

argh, i will come to your house and kill you. muaahahaahaa


----------



## Lorand

I'm already there with my thumb on the button...  






Sorry, I just couldn't resist...


----------



## elmarcorulz

Lorand said:
			
		

> I'm already there with my thumb on the button...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist...


LMFAO!!!!!!! your slayin me lorand! 

they finally detailed my house, so i can see it properly


----------



## tweaker

Push the button...


----------



## Lorand

tweaker said:
			
		

> Push the button...


Yes sir! At your orders!






Mission accomplished...


----------



## elmarcorulz

Lorand said:
			
		

> Yes sir! At your orders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished...


WTF, lorand, your a LEGEND!!!


----------



## Lorand

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> WTF, lorand, your a LEGEND!!!


Nah... I'm just drunk...


----------



## elmarcorulz

Lorand said:
			
		

> Nah... I'm just drunk...


same thing


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Great job!


----------



## skidude

Lorand Is My Hero!!!! Ahahahahaha!!! Roflmfao!!! Ahahaha!!!!    


BTW- That google earth is AMAZING!!! I am still in awe that it works and that its FREE! Just another reason why google is the best thing ever invented.


----------



## Holiday

Lorand omg ROFAL


----------



## bigsaucybob

i love google earth it is freaking amazing, have u ever zoomed in on the eiffel tower, its really cool.


----------



## Blazeix

Yeah,  I love it too. Have you used the flying function? Press control+g and it will act like your in an airplane. right click and drag to speed up.

Its really fun you can do barrel rolls and all sorts of fun stuff, dodge mountains, etc.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

LMFAO LORAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHAHHAHAHAHA OMGGGG.  holiday, how are u still alive?!?!?!?!??!!?


----------



## redrider773

ROFL!!! hahahha


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

heres my school Lorand. 
please blow it up.


----------



## Lorand

Ok, and I hope you were far enough from there:


----------



## Trizoy

But you see thats not the best thing about google earth.. Check this out.. You can rotate the view..    This is where my parents house it at!


----------



## bob_at

*hey guys ,why google earth is not working on my system?*

Hi,
 guys why google earth is working on my system.
I have downloaded a .exe file to use the google earth service but Whenever i am trying to run setup for its tool. 
Its giving me an error





> *your system is not upgraded to run this tool or software setup..*.


  i have windows 98 as operating system and 64 mb ram,20 gb hard disk . what all it require other then ?

waiting for reply,

Bob


----------



## Trizoy

a broadband connection, the images stream...


----------



## bob_at

i even have broadband connection...i m in the office


----------



## bob_at

This is message i am getting after running setup for google earth service.








is there Any one has solution for this..?


BOB


----------



## bob_at

Hi All,

I am sorry my earlier message did't had image in it as attachment so please see this message..

Bob


----------



## Lorand

I'm sorry, but it won't run on Win98:


> [size=-1]Minimum configuration:[/size]
> 
> [size=-1]Operating system: Windows 2000, Windows XP[/size]
> [size=-1]CPU speed: Intel® Pentium® PIII 500 MHz[/size]
> [size=-1]System memory (RAM): 128MB[/size]
> [size=-1]200MB hard-disk space[/size]
> [size=-1]3D graphics card: 3D-capable video card with 16MB VRAM[/size]
> [size=-1]1024x768, 32-bit true color screen[/size]
> [size=-1]Network speed: 128 kbps ("Broadband/Cable Internet")[/size]


----------



## ckfordy

where do i go to get google earth


----------



## Trizoy

go to google and type google earth     or go here..

http://earth.google.com/


----------



## Holiday

> where do i go to get google earth




click here to download Google Earth


----------



## Holiday

> LMFAO LORAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHAHHAHAHAHA OMGGGG. holiday, how are u still alive?!?!?!?!??!!?



Laptop


----------



## dragon2309

He he, if you tilt the camera angle down and look at the eiffel tower it looks really wierd, see:


----------



## The Astroman

Yeah, unfortunately they didn't do like in NY, you can'ts see it when activating the "BUILDINGS" feature.


----------



## skidude

Anyonw know any cool features of it???


----------



## Cromewell

http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20050703

There are 3 in the series.


----------



## super_xero

hey u no earlier when some one bombed someones house what program did u do that on


----------



## Lorand

super_xero said:
			
		

> hey u no earlier when some one bombed someones house what program did u do that on


That program is the missile's guiding system's software. You just input the coordinates and that's it.


----------



## Trizoy

Lorand programmed it himself using using his ti-83.


----------



## redrider773

lol


----------



## Filip

can someone who has fast internet post my home town, i have a 56k so it takes forever the coordinates are 45° 28' N and 16° 46' E altitude around 10 000 ft, i'm in kutina, croatia, europe, earth


----------



## Lorand

Coordinates entered, stand by for the impact... 


EDIT: Oops... I think I mistyped something: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4259504.stm


----------



## Holiday

> can someone who has fast internet post my home town, i have a 56k so it takes forever the coordinates are 45° 28' N and 16° 46' E altitude around 10 000 ft, i'm in kutina, croatia, europe, earth




Here you go Lorand


----------



## skidude

it wasnt Lorand who asked....


----------



## Filip

it was me  

can it go a little lower, like i typed around 10 000 ft to see the buildings


----------



## Holiday

> EDIT: Oops... I think I mistyped something: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4259504.stm




My god lorand you Really are crazy,,,,, hhhere's a another one


----------



## Holiday

> can it go a little lower, like i typed around 10 000 ft to see the buildings



You can but it’s pretty fuzzy


----------



## skidude

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> can it go a little lower, like i typed around 10 000 ft to see the buildings




Gimmie your adress.


----------



## Lorand

Sorry, I just ran out of missiles...


----------



## Lorand

Man, first time I thought I was so drunk that I have double vision. But no... Google messed up Istanbul's bridge:






GoogleEarth sucks...


----------



## skidude

1- Google Earth Is god

2- Why the hell were you looking at the Istanbul bridge???


----------



## Holiday

> 2- Why the hell were you looking at the Istanbul bridge???



HE wanted to [F]ING BLOW it uP..........................................BOOM


----------



## skidude

Well, that is what I thought, since lorand is a terrorist and all....


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Trizoy said:
			
		

> Lorand programmed it himself using using his ti-83.


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!

ps.... is this like directly to a satelite in space? or is this the world taken like b4? is it constantly updated?  cuz im just wondering if the world trade centers are still there?


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

WOOOT ALCATREZZ




best lake everrrrrr:


----------



## spamdos

lorand deserves a medal


----------



## Vampiric Rouge

The Google earth pics are over a year and a half + old. but i dont think there so old that the Twin towers are still there.


----------



## Lorand

Holiday said:
			
		

> HE wanted to [F]ING BLOW it uP..........................................BOOM


Nah, I love Istanbul... it's a very interesting city and never get enough of it.


----------



## SFR

Very cool!


..a little out dated on the images... I looked over downtown San Diego and the ballpark is still under construction (that picture must be over a year old..)


----------



## skidude

Lol, my house has snow around it and its summer!!!


----------



## redrider773

for all you poor suckers who can't zoom in on your house, this one is has more range of zoomable crap, but its lesser quality. Check it out though .


----------



## skidude

Meh, that one is ok...


----------



## bob_at

i wanted to use this google earth service but i dont know the exact position of my place its the out east part of delhi( india) called shakarpur .
now my question is how can i get the position of my place .like someone quoted 



> can someone who has fast internet post my home town, i have a 56k so it takes forever the coordinates are 45° 28' N and 16° 46' E altitude around 10 000 ft, i'm in kutina, croatia, europe, earth


where can i get the information about my place altitude coordinates etc.

help appriciated !!


----------



## Geoff

It doesnt seem to work well with me :/


----------



## bob_at

hi,

can any one send me pic of *scope tower  * which is in *East of Delhi,INDIA*_.

My system is not equipped with resources which google earth service required...

so if any one can find the location or the image of scope minar or scope tower in Delhi , INDIA.

till then chill ..._


----------



## The Astroman

Any GPS coordinates?


----------



## gotfrag?

i like google earth
i saw my house from the sky when i had my pool built!


----------



## Holiday

geoff5093 why do you use IE?


----------



## Rip_Uk

ughh. internet explorer


----------



## Lorand

Holiday said:
			
		

> geoff5093 why do you use IE?


Probably because that's the best browser in the world.


----------



## Holiday

> Probably because that's the best browser in the world.



IE sucks,,, MFF


----------



## skidude

bob_at said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> can any one send me pic of *scope tower  * which is in *East of Delhi,INDIA*_.
> 
> My system is not equipped with resources which google earth service required...
> 
> so if any one can find the location or the image of scope minar or scope tower in Delhi , INDIA.
> 
> till then chill ..._


_


Couldnt find it.....  _


----------



## Lorand

Holiday said:
			
		

> IE sucks,,, MFF


Oh, shit... another Firefox-fanboy...


----------



## Holiday

> Oh, shit... another Firefox-fanboy...




It’s just my opinion  

PS sorry


----------



## Lorand

Holiday said:
			
		

> It’s just my opinion


Ya, I just love the way fanboys first say: "Firefox is the best and IE sucks!" and then ask questions like: "Why this page doesn't load correctly in Firefox but it works fine with IE?"


----------



## Holiday

> Ya, I just love the way fanboys first say: "Firefox is the best and IE sucks!" and then ask questions like: "Why this page doesn't load correctly in Firefox but it works fine with IE?"



I never have any problems, and the back button is faster.


PS:The only sit that doesn't work rite on FF is  this one


----------



## SFR

Holiday said:
			
		

> I never have any problems, and the back button is faster.
> 
> 
> PS:The only sit that doesn't work rite on FF is this one


 
*alright everyone, back to google earth.... enough Firefox vs IE.*


I hope they update the satellite images... It would be nice to see how things change throughout the year..


----------



## tweaker

Holiday said:
			
		

> why do you use IE?


 
1. It's faster.
2. It's capable of showing the pages correctly.
3. Why install crap your system doesn't need?



			
				Holiday said:
			
		

> IE sucks,,, MFF


 
Care to tell us why?

(and please don't come dragging that miserable spy/adware crap which won't cause headaches if you know how to take care of your system)



			
				Holiday said:
			
		

> I never have any problems, and the back button is faster.


 
Sorry but FF cannot ever be faster than IE6, won't happen.



> PS:The only sit that doesn't work rite on FF is this one


 
hehe sorry but you've obviously not visited alot of sites and experienced what it's like to be a full time FF user...



			
				SFR said:
			
		

> *alright everyone, back to google earth.... enough Firefox vs IE.*
> 
> 
> I hope they update the satellite images... It would be nice to see how things change throughout the year..


 
Yeah sorry, it's just that ignorant fanboys deserves to be slapped.


----------



## super_xero

i cant see my road properly all fuzzy is it because it needs to load help


----------



## james76

how do u get off the flight thing?


----------



## elmarcorulz

super_xero said:
			
		

> i cant see my road properly all fuzzy is it because it needs to load help


not all the places have a good detailed zoom. but my hoiuse does


----------



## skidude

james76 said:
			
		

> how do u get off the flight thing?



My question exactly.


----------



## Holiday

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Holiday
> why do you use IE?
> 
> 
> 1. It's faster.
> 2. It's capable of showing the pages correctly.
> 3. Why install crap your system doesn't need?
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Holiday
> IE sucks,,, MFF
> 
> 
> Care to tell us why?
> 
> (and please don't come dragging that miserable spy/adware crap which won't cause headaches if you know how to take care of your system)
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Holiday
> I never have any problems, and the back button is faster.
> 
> 
> Sorry but FF cannot ever be faster than IE6, won't happen.
> 
> Quote:
> PS:The only sit that doesn't work rite on FF is this one
> 
> 
> hehe sorry but you've obviously not visited alot of sites and experienced what it's like to be a full time FF user...
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by SFR
> alright everyone, back to google earth.... enough Firefox vs IE.
> 
> 
> I hope they update the satellite images... It would be nice to see how things change throughout the year..
> 
> 
> Yeah sorry, it's just that ignorant fanboys deserves to be slapped.


 


> Care to tell us why?


 I think I alredy have............



> hehe sorry but you've obviously not visited alot of sites and experienced what it's like to be a full time FF user...



You really P1$$ ME OFF! and you always have! don't banned me I am just saying what I believe


----------



## skidude

Holiday said:
			
		

> You really P1$$ ME OFF! and you always have! don't banned me I am just saying what I believe



Just watch it, you saw what happened to flame....


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

wat happened to flame?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

IE is NOT faster than FF, wtf...


----------



## Lorand

M0ddingMan1a said:
			
		

> wat happened to flame?!?!?!?!!?


He was estinguished...


----------



## skidude

ROFL!!!  Good analogy lol.


----------



## Holiday

Rofl!


----------



## Holiday

BTW Hasn’t it been 7 days by now?


----------



## Lorand

Holiday said:
			
		

> BTW Hasn’t it been 7 days by now?


No, tomorrow will end his ban.


----------



## Holiday

> No, tomorrow will end his ban.



Can’t wait, lets all load him with [we missed you] PMs when tomorrow comes!


----------



## SFR

Lorand said:
			
		

> No, tomorrow will end his ban.


I believe it was changed to a permanent ban


----------



## skidude

SFR said:
			
		

> I believe it was changed to a permanent ban



Why?!?!?!?!  


I mean, I know he made fun of a mod, but why ban him permenantly??


----------



## SFR

skidude said:
			
		

> Why?!?!?!?!





			
				skidude said:
			
		

> I mean, I know he made fun of a mod, but why ban him permenantly??




I didn’t ban him. I wasn’t even around when he did what ever he did to get himself banned.

I am just the conveyor of information... 
I am just the messenger... don't shoot the messenger!


----------



## tweaker

Holiday said:
			
		

> You really P1$$ ME OFF! and you always have!


 
I'm heartbroken.



			
				M0ddingMan1a said:
			
		

> wat happened to flame?!?!?!?!!?


 
He's history.



			
				M0ddingMan1a said:
			
		

> IE is NOT faster than FF, wtf...


 
FF uses a bigger amount of resources as it's a standalone application, most of IE is loaded when you boot the computer. And quite frankly I don't care what browser you (or anyone) choose. What i do care about however is when people claims FF's tendency to show errors in pages isn't higher than IE's.



			
				Holiday said:
			
		

> Can’t wait, lets all load him with [we missed you] PMs when tomorrow comes!


 
Prepare to wait...



			
				skidude said:
			
		

> Why?!?!?!?!
> 
> I mean, I know he made fun of a mod, but why ban him permenantly??


 
There was other legitimate reasons as well, that you may never hear about.


----------



## skidude

SFR said:
			
		

> I didn’t ban him. I wasn’t even around when he did what ever he did to get himself banned.
> 
> I am just the conveyor of information...
> I am just the messenger... don't shoot the messenger!



Lol, I'll resist.


----------



## run4it

lol, its a great program, they just need my house in detail too.  jus curious, couldn't other countries that are pissed at us somehow use that program against us.


----------



## SFR

run4it said:
			
		

> lol, its a great program, they just need my house in detail too. jus curious, couldn't other countries that are pissed at us somehow use that program against us.


Yes... But its no different than the many maps that are out there either in print or on the internet.

Anyone can do just as many ominous things with a street map as they can do with are viewing with Google Earth 

.... Its the unimportant details like actually seeing our homes and backyards and trees etc.. that make the image fun to look at, but no more harmful than an ordinary street map.


----------



## 4W4K3

lol i found a plane 





My old house, i believe that dot in the backyard is my dog Buster who recently passed away


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!! niceeeeee ahhaha ZINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## tweaker

M0ddingMan1a said:
			
		

> HOLY CRAP!!!!!!! niceeeeee ahhaha ZINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


 
Mind the constant caps.

Having problems expressing yourself civilized?


----------



## Holiday

nice plane


----------



## Ku-sama

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> It doesnt seem to work well with me :/




doesnt work with me, because of a few reasons,

too under developed
and
might not have existed back then

i know that when i view my house from 2000 my mom still had her red intrepid and she sold it in 2001 so they are pretty dated


----------



## diduknowthat

i used google earth and found my grandparents house in beijing china  well i used to live there too.


----------



## Apokarteron

Lorand said:
			
		

> Yes sir! At your orders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished...



WOW how do you put so realistic explosions in the pic?


----------



## Ch!ck3N HuNT3R

lol.. that picz r funny


----------



## vanquished

Google earth rules.
It was quite funny, my history teacher who gets way off topic thought it would be a good idea to take us flying around NYC, the best history class ever.
Yay for Google earth.
- Jack


----------



## Raditz

Lorand said:
			
		

> Yes sir! At your orders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished...



rofl lordland. Aie!!!!!! battlefield 2 is on.


----------



## Raditz

Lorand said:
			
		

> Yes sir! At your orders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished...



Fire the hole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vortmax

think that's cool check this version out:

http://worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/

It's Nasa's version.  Not as many "cool" features, but the 3d terrain mapping is better and it has several different satellite products availible including some super high res stuff


----------



## Lamilia

Wow thats weird it says there are 12 pages and when i click on 12 it takes me to page 11. anyways I found area 51 and i also looked at the pyramids i also tried looking at the world trade center and all i saw was a parking lot. I think pretty much everyone knows about google earth now I even saw them use it on the news once to show where this one place was.


----------



## Lotus_dre

lalala


----------



## Lamilia

Lotus_dre said:
			
		

> lalala


was that really neccesary?


----------

